# Best solo flute library



## Fleer (Apr 12, 2017)

As a flute player (traverso) I would like to know which flute library is considered best in class.


----------



## midiman (Apr 12, 2017)

Fleer said:


> As a flute player (traverso) I would like to know which flute library is considered best in class.


Depends what you need it for... 
For Legato lyrical playing the best flute for me is the one from Symphobia 2.


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 12, 2017)

I am a fan of Berlin Woodwinds. But strangely enough I also like Hollywood Woodwinds. 

The tone of Chris Hein solo sounds amazing though I have not used it often (yet).


----------



## chillbot (Apr 12, 2017)

Highly recommended:

https://fluffyaudio.com/shop/stefaniamaratti-soloflute/


----------



## Fleer (Apr 12, 2017)

I do like that second flute in Hollywood Woodwinds. Tried a few other libraries but didn't find them very convincing (as a flute player). 
Those demo files by Fluffy Audio do sound quite alluring. Got to get to know this one. Thanks!


----------



## ScarletJerry (Apr 12, 2017)

Try the legacy legato flute in the Kontakt factory library. Highly recommended.

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## holywilly (Apr 12, 2017)

VSL woodwinds library is highly playable and sounds superb!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Apr 12, 2017)

+1 VSL Winds. So very playable and the sound is fantastic.


----------



## Arnel007 (Apr 12, 2017)

One more option: 8DIO Claire Flute
https://8dio.com/instrument/flute-virtuoso/

Blessings!!!


----------



## Fleer (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks, guys. 
Fluffy Audio convinces me the most until now.


----------



## sazema (Apr 13, 2017)

Berlin Woodwinds & VSL Flute (even from Kontakt factory)


----------



## robgb (Apr 13, 2017)

ScarletJerry said:


> Try the legacy legato flute in the Kontakt factory library. Highly recommended.
> 
> Scarlet Jerry


Yep.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Apr 13, 2017)

This one is the one I used most frequently: http://www.embertone.com/instruments/crystalflute.php


----------



## ctsai89 (Apr 13, 2017)

Here's a flute dominant mockup excerpt I made using Spitfire woodwinds. 

I don't have any other woodwind libraries so I can't say what I think is the "best". And I would like to know if anyone actually thinks Spitfire's flute is on the top shelf?


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 13, 2017)

chillbot said:


> Highly recommended:
> 
> https://fluffyaudio.com/shop/stefaniamaratti-soloflute/




While it does not do every articulation in the world, for lyrical and emotive passages, my choice as well.


----------



## tonaliszt (Apr 13, 2017)

Kuusniemi said:


> This one is the one I used most frequently: http://www.embertone.com/instruments/crystalflute.php


This is a really great flute, and very playable. And a real steal at the price.


----------



## Mike Marino (Apr 13, 2017)

Really enjoy Claire Flute, Fluffy Audio's solo flute (Stefania Maratti), and the VSL Legacy legato flute that comes as part of Kontakt. All mentioned above.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 13, 2017)

Okay, I guess enough time has passed for me to do the same old: I'm a huge fan of the Hein flutes, but just as much the East West Hollywood. Hein for solos, EW for both solos and ensembles. I'm not completely sold on the Hein ensembles, I mostly love Orchestral Brass and Woodwinds just for the individual instruments. The Hein Oboe d'amore is wonderful imo, and the English Horn there is just as good as the EW (the latter has always been my favorite for its tone and potential for liquid lines), with the Hein again having more options. Just me. I've messed with Berlin Woodwinds and was impressed, and every now and then I'll break open my Kontakt Factory library for the flute (the bassoon isn't bad there either btw). All three developers give you relatively raw sounds, at least to my ears. They all sound terrific when coaxed properly.

I feel obligated to mention that there are not-so-great things in the EW Hollywood Woodwinds, but the good outweighs the (sometimes aggravatingly) bad imo.

I'm curious about the Spitfire Woodwinds (I use the Albions for sketches mostly), but would probably go for the Berlin first. I wouldn't be surprised to see a Spitfire Chamber Woodwinds in the future, that might be interesting...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 13, 2017)

Take the Hein Solo English Horn for a test drive sometime. The potential for things like sweet, expressive vibrato is profound. And the d'amore is the same. If you know anything about reverb and delay, you can get some wonderful results. Really. Takes a little time and motivation to win, but the end result can be movingly satisfying.

Uh, mister Hein, could I get a freebie now? (Joking......................

not really).


----------



## rvb (Apr 13, 2017)

I agree with the 8dio's flute suggestion, it's quite good!


----------



## Fleer (Apr 13, 2017)

Hesitating between 8Dio and Fluffy Audio. Not really happy with 8Dio's support, though. Anyone chime in?


----------



## jonathanprice (Apr 13, 2017)

As a flute player, you should check out SampleModeling. Imo, SM works best with a wind controller like an EWI or WX5 (which has a flute fingering option and a non-reed mouthpiece). I find the performances I'm able to capture using a WX5 are better than I'm able to capture using a wheel/slider/pedal, or to draw with a mouse. It's very musical.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks, Jonathan, had been thinking about that, but I don't like using a wind controller for flute sounds when I can use my own traverso. I'm primarily looking for orchestration with a keyboard controller.


----------



## paoling (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words! If you are interested in our flute... please wait a week.. can't say more


----------



## re-peat (Apr 13, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Hesitating between 8Dio and Fluffy Audio. Not really happy with 8Dio's support, though. Anyone chime in?




Go Fluffy, Fleer. Or, at least, don’t go 8dio. (I don’t own the Fluffy, so it’s not for me to say whether it is to be recommended or not.)

While the higher register of the 8dio Claire flute is pretty good — nice even —, the bottom octave is alas home to several samples which, to me, always sounded more like a weird cross between a flute and a hoarse oboe after a wild night out.
Also: the vibrato of the Claire is such that it often gives the impression that it was freezing cold in the recording studio, making the player stand in front of the microphone shivering and trembling like an aspen.
And, finally, the legato isn’t much to claire home about either. Not bad in places, but pretty bad in all the other places.

Here’s *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/8dioClaireFlute.mp3 (an example of that bottom octave) *(and, at the end, some erratic legato playing).

_


----------



## Fleer (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks re-peat, great post as always. 
Fluffy it is, then.



paoling said:


> Thanks for the kind words! If you are interested in our flute... please wait a week.. can't say more



Now you've got my attention!


----------



## leon chevalier (Apr 14, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Thanks re-peat, great post as always.
> Fluffy it is, then.
> 
> 
> ...


me too  I got hyped so easily!


----------



## Fleer (Apr 20, 2017)

Got it. Got !t! Love that sale.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 20, 2017)

Got the email this morning !! AudioPlugin-Deals !! Bundle @ $99. Cool after these strong posts! 

Ooops ! ... am I not to state this here ?


----------



## Fleer (Apr 20, 2017)

True, even better than we could have hoped. Sometimes wonder how they do this. Anyway, I'm definitely into Fluffy now. Got to get My Piano or that Scoring Piano too. Maybe in a follow up sale?


----------



## ctsai89 (Apr 20, 2017)

anthraxsnax said:


> I keep wondering if other people's ears are drastically different than mine... I'd rather chet singer flutes than most sample libaries>.>
> 
> I'm saving up for samplemodeling



lol ears. In that case, I would trust a professional flute player regarding which library he/she thinks is best though


----------



## Fleer (Apr 20, 2017)

The flute's my main instrument and Fluffy's my main flute vst


----------



## ctsai89 (Apr 20, 2017)

anthraxsnax said:


> in my case in my case the end product is the only thing that matters so whatever sounds the best sounds the best
> 
> And as a musician I feel connected and have an easier time transferring emotions with samplemodeling instruments



then more power to you  I feel the same way about brass and woodwinds even though I am a string player. But this is only because I've sat in many orchestras before so I am familiar with the sounds of brass instruments and woodwinds especially in an orchestral setting. I use my own judgement as well, is what I'm saying. But if you have doubts about your own judgement, it is always helpful to ask a player/soloist/professional of that instrument. 

@Fleer that's great, I'm glad you found it to be your main. My main flute library is Spitfire, I was wondering what your opinion regarding what you heard in their demo is?


----------



## Fleer (Apr 20, 2017)

The Spitfire does sound quite nice, but if I'm correct that would mean getting the entire Spitfire Woodwinds collection. Wouldn't like to do that because of its price and also because I already have EW Hollywood Woodwinds Diamond, and I do like the flute in there, particularly the 2nd. Apart from that, Fluffy all the way (for now).


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 21, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Got it. Got !t! Love that sale.


You should really have held onto that money and put it towards https://www.thelooploft.com/products/flutes-of-fire


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 21, 2017)

I have Chris Hein and Spitfire. IMHO the CH flute is perhaps the weakest of the woodwinds and I much prefer the Spitfire solo flute. Please don't get the wrong impression as the CH flute is not in any way bad but I prefer the Spitfire tone. That could well be down to me not finding the right settings for the CH yet. I really love the other CH Winds. 

I have fluffy winds on my "list" and think they sound amazing. And I've no doubt the same could be said for OT solos.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 21, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> You should really have held onto that money and put it towards https://www.thelooploft.com/products/flutes-of-fire


LOL! Wonder if anyone ever got that, even by accident.


----------



## rottoy (Apr 21, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I have fluffy winds on my "list" and think they sound amazing. And I've no doubt the same could be said for OT solos.


I would definitely argue that the FluffyAudio JDF Clarinet is the finest one sampled yet.
Amazing tone and playability.


----------



## HiEnergy (Apr 21, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> You should really have held onto that money and put it towards https://www.thelooploft.com/products/flutes-of-fire



That price is hilarious... this can't be for real.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 21, 2017)

HiEnergy said:


> That price is hilarious... this can't be for real.


Scroll down the page, watch the demo video, then return to the top and look at the price again.


----------



## rottoy (Apr 21, 2017)

anthraxsnax said:


> I mean, Pteradactyl S. Is a verified buyer
> 
> :thinking:


----------



## Fleer (Apr 21, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> Scroll down the page, watch the demo video, then return to the top and look at the price again.


You see. Couldn't be that high a price.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 21, 2017)

okay, I was going to make fun of the SNIFTI technology, but VI tells me I am spamming


----------



## Mr Funk (Aug 12, 2017)

Some freebies you could try are Iowa Flute, Alto Flute and Bass Flute.


----------



## Fleer (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks. Still searching for the most convincing one, now preferably alto.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Aug 12, 2017)

If I understand correctly Sonokinetic are putting out a full orchestral library over time. They put out the Woodwinds Ensemble first which I happened to get on a charity auction at the base price of 50% much to my surprise. They have the most amazingly lovely tone and if / when the solo woodwind instruments come out from Sonokinetic, they might be worth looking into. While extensively sampled, there were only your basic four ensembles and I don't know how many different woodwinds might be sampled as a solo pack. Anyway might be worth looking at in the future.

As far as free, the MSLP Flute Grbavac and the VSCO2 flute for the expressive vibrato would be my choices over the Iowa. Nothing free is going to touch the high paid flutes however.


----------



## agarner32 (Aug 12, 2017)

I just bought the Fluffy Audio flute and I like the tone, but it's very difficult to play. I haven't messed with the settings, but for me it certainly is not easy out of the box. For me it's impossible to play a jazz line that swings. I'm not sure what it is - perhaps it's the latency. Everything comes out very choppy. I should mention that I am a very accomplished jazz pianist so it's not my technique. I'll have to do some investigating - perhaps it can be adjusted in some way. As I said, it has a very nice tone. In all fairness I haven't looked at the manual yet but I will.


----------



## paoling (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello Agarner. The latency can be adjusted by editing the articulation in the behavior page. Just lower the first value (max xfade time) and the instrument will be snappier (with a sligthly less realistic tone). In anycase feel free to write us and maybe we'll can work on a custom patch that fits your playing.


----------



## agarner32 (Aug 13, 2017)

Thank you for the tip. I'll give it a shot. I really love the tone overall. If I can just get it to play more legato with an uptempo straight-ahead swing feel it will be great.

Thanks for the response,
Aaron


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 14, 2017)

agarner32 said:


> Thank you for the tip. I'll give it a shot. I really love the tone overall. If I can just get it to play more legato with an uptempo straight-ahead swing feel it will be great.
> 
> Thanks for the response,
> Aaron



I wnent through the same thing when I first got it and as he just did here, he explained to me the best way to deal with it. It works well, you edit and create your own articulation for faster passages.

Also, I do use the Flute 2 in the often maligned Hollywood Orchestral Woodwinds. It does lots of things really well, if not as emotive as the Fluffy Audio flute.


----------



## marco berco (Aug 14, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> Here's a flute dominant mockup excerpt I made using Spitfire woodwinds.
> 
> I don't have any other woodwind libraries so I can't say what I think is the "best". And I would like to know if anyone actually thinks Spitfire's flute is on the top shelf?



Me, I am using a lot SF Audio woodwinds, even if they lack some articulations but the sound is superb. I use


----------



## agarner32 (Aug 14, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I wnent through the same thing when I first got it and as he just did here, he explained to me the best way to deal with it. It works well, you edit and create your own articulation for faster passages.


I haven't had a chance to try it out yet, but I will today. As long as I can play Cherokee at a minimum of 300 I'm good


----------



## Fleer (Aug 14, 2017)

What about Passion Flute from Orange Tree Samples? They're having a Group Buy going up to 60% off now.


----------



## rottoy (Aug 14, 2017)

Fleer said:


> What about Passion Flute from Orange Tree Samples? They're having a Group Buy going up to 60% off now.


Nothing beats it if you are going for a jazz flute sound. 
But I don't know if the fact that the legato is scripted is going to be a hurdle for the potential buyer.


----------



## agarner32 (Aug 14, 2017)

Oh man, I completely forgot that I actually have it. Wow, I also forgot how great the sound is and super easy to play. I'm doing a "smooth jazz" cue right now and it's perfect. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## pipedr (Aug 13, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> While it does not do every articulation in the world, for lyrical and emotive passages, my choice as well.



Which articulations would you say are missing in the Fluffy Audio flute compared to other libraries?


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 13, 2018)

pipedr said:


> Which articulations would you say are missing in the Fluffy Audio flute compared to other libraries?



Sometimes pictures say it all.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 13, 2018)

still_lives said:


> Sometimes having one or two flexible, well-crafted legato patches is better than having to switch between 13 different patches to get similar results.
> 
> Also, Fluffy has three legato types, whereas it looks like the EW only has slurred.
> 
> ...



You will get no argument from me about how good the Fluffy Audio flute is. It is my favorite and most often used for exposed parts.


----------



## Satorious (Aug 13, 2018)

I've not read the whole thread, but one flute which I love (which I don't think I've seen mentioned yet) is the Auddict Solo Flute. It's got a few quirks but I just adore the tone. Embertone Crystal Flute also gets quite a bit of use. I don't have it, but Fluffy Audio's Flute sounds lovely also...


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 13, 2018)

After the intro, here's Berlin's main library's Flute 1:


----------



## richardt4520 (Aug 13, 2018)

Satorious said:


> I've not read the whole thread, but one flute which I love (which I don't think I've seen mentioned yet) is the Auddict Solo Flute. It's got a few quirks but I just adore the tone. Embertone Crystal Flute also gets quite a bit of use. I don't have it, but Fluffy Audio's Flute sounds lovely also...


I actually have a love hate thing going for Auddict's flute, which I just purchased about a week ago. The irritating thing for me is that it immediately goes into vibrato on the vibrato patches and is absolutely flat on the non-vibrato patches. So it can sound artificial in both instances to me when exposed. I don't know why they didn't give the option to start a note and then the vibrato comes in a fraction of a second later to sound more realistic and expressive. They already have both sample sets so it would have been fairly easy to start with non-vibrato before fading into vibrato instead of something that sounds like a keyboard patch with the mod wheel up or a completely flat patch with no wavering. In a track it sounds fine though. I have the same issue with their clarinet as well.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 13, 2018)

Rodney Money said:


> After the intro, here's Berlin's main library's Flute 1:



Thank-you ! 
Timely for me looking to 'supplement' BO_I /BO_I2 but staying in 'budget land' …… 
Hoping that BWW EXP B ( Solo Flute & Solo Alto Flute ) get me fairly close to sound of your cool Audio example …..


----------



## constaneum (Aug 13, 2018)

Somehow i prefer Auddict's Solo flute for solo purpose. Berlin i found it more suitable for orchestral setup


----------



## richardt4520 (Aug 13, 2018)

constaneum said:


> Somehow i prefer Auddict's Solo flute for solo purpose. Berlin i found it more suitable for orchestral setup


The tone is beautiful. I just think the vibrato implementation is a little odd.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 13, 2018)

richardt4520 said:


> The tone is beautiful. I just think the vibrato implementation is a little odd.



yes. The vibrato is way too expressive but it's always the tone that makes me go back for it when it comes to solo usage.


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Aug 16, 2018)

8Dio - Virtuoso Flute

I personally prefer these legato recording methods and like sources with intense vibrato.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Aug 16, 2018)

I have to say while I have a large range of woodwind libraries, I always find that they lack a little something in playability and tone. I always end up using one library, and then layering SWAM flutes on top, because it has the most believable sound as a first chair player.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 16, 2018)

Just played through some solo flutes last night and was surprised at how they all have their own flavor depending on the piece you’re doing. For example Symphobia’s is warmer than most, which works great in a simple piece, but would have a harder time in a medium to dense mix.

Here are some thoughts (and the order I prefer them):

1. Berlin Solo Exp Flutes - clearest of the bunch, does well in fast passages but beautiful for emotional solos as well. I did have to compare the two spot mics, for more intimate pieces you will probably want to take out the reverb as well.

2. Cinewinds Solo Flutes - great sound, fun to play. Cinewinds has a nice sounding mix mic, but again I went into the mics and used the close with less room and it sounded even better IMHO. All the Cinewinds sound and perform pretty well, just not quiet as clear as Berlin.

3. Orange Tree Passion Flute - This may be off the orchestral beaten path for some, but it deserves a place as it does things no other does. Hard chuffs, fast lines, lyrical work, works for me in intimate setting and in orchestral (especially layered or louder pieces). Just not as beautiful as the others in the top 5.

4. Symphobia Legato Flute - nice warm tone, well recorded (as is all of Project Sam’s stuff) but a little more limited in what it can do. More for slower, more emotional lines. Harder to get it to stand out in a mix than the first three.

5. Fluffy Audio Flute - Nice sound with a great interface, I like all you can do with this. But more for smaller ensembles, doesn’t fit in a larger orchestral setting as well as the first two (as to be expected) but a solid contender for being most flexible flute in it’s price range.

6. 8Dio Clare Flutes - Really like the piccolo and Alto too. All three have a good tone. But after check the mics I found out why it’s preset with just the close mic. There are phasing issues with the close and tree mics, but the close with some room mic works okay. Like with many 8Dio products the programming has some issues, with samples jumping out or transitions a little off. Also the sound is a bit thinner than the others mentioned above.

7. Embertone Crystal Flute - My first flute and still a nice sound at an amazing price (I think I got it on sale long ago for $5?). Like the many other Embertone products I eventually upgraded to something nicer, but they are all solid, play beautifully, sound nice and have a small footprint, which can be a big help. Just not quite the sound quality of the above, and art choices. Shire whistle is also a little gem.


----------

